# problemas con Tetex

## CGentooS

alguien a tenido problemas al instalar tetex?

si los ha solucionado? como?

yo he intentado cambiar la version de bison a 1.28 pero tampoco me ha funcionado, os agradeceria que me ayudarais, porque ya ando con este problema 2 semanas.  :Confused: 

----------

## CGentooS

Bueno para quien le interese compilar Tetex en la 1.2, lo he solucionado con el bison 1.28 y la ultima version de libwww.

----------

